# Using Towers for all 7 speakers?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

At first I was contemplated what brand would be best to have for my HT set up later. But after looking around more I than contemplated, is it best to have towers for every speaker over dedicated centers, and rears?

With thinking more about the science behind it we have the following advantages;
-Same Timbre
-Same wattage per speaker
-Same Frequency response
-Bigger enclosures usually yield "better" sound

I was posing this here to get more advantages, as well as some disadvantages. And more discussion on the subject.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

That would be great if you have the room for it. A large speaker in front of the screen can interfere with the picture. I personally prefer dipole side surrounds, but, that is a personal preference. The rears are not that important, so a smaller speaker can do fine. Let us know what you decide. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In an ideal situation towers all around would yield the best results particularly with the new uncompressed audio formats on BluRay movies using the surrounds alot more. However in a realistic situation decent sized bookshelves can preform very well and a good sub will fill out the bottom end nicely without over working the receiver.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> At first I was contemplated what brand would be best to have for my HT set up later. But after looking around more I than contemplated, is it best to have towers for every speaker over dedicated centers, and rears?
> 
> With thinking more about the science behind it we have the following advantages;
> -Same Timbre
> ...


Of course. As long as you can accommodate them, that would be ideal. I have all floorstanders in one system but no video to get in the way. 

:yay2:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I have all floorstanders in one system but no video to get in the way.


I bet it is a two channel system. :whistling:


Brock... that center channel is generally the toughest one to get floorstanding, unless you got the video up high. This new HT of ours will be the first time I have had floorstanders for the rear, but I agree that if you have the room, it makes sense they would be optimal... not to dismiss some very fine smaller surround speakers available.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I bet it is a two channel system. :whistling:


Nope. 5.1 channels.


----------



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

If cost is no object or it is a huge room why not?
But for me, if my rear surrounds matched the fronts, I would have had no money left for a subwoofer. My surrounds are the same brand as my fronts and although smaller, do the job they need to do back there.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

K k, well than the next question is, would it hurt at all to have the tower horizontal instead of vertical? I know we had this discussion for bookshelf speakers, but would the larger enclosure, as well as tweeter and woofer placement affect the sound at different seating positions?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> K k, well than the next question is, would it hurt at all to have the tower horizontal instead of vertical? I know we had this discussion for bookshelf speakers, but would the larger enclosure, as well as tweeter and woofer placement affect the sound at different seating positions?


Of course, it would be terrible, at least as bad as with a smaller speaker. The laws of physics apply equally.

Kal


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> K k, well than the next question is, would it hurt at all to have the tower horizontal instead of vertical? I know we had this discussion for bookshelf speakers, but would the larger enclosure, as well as tweeter and woofer placement affect the sound at different seating positions?


I did that with mine and it works great for the two center seats in each row but the high end is a bit of a narrow beam so the end seats are somewhat dead at the top for the center channel but then they are too close to the side speakers anyway. It's likely that the only time I will have folks in the end seats is for sports as I don't find movies to be much of a group activity anyway. You can check it out here http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/ 

Steve


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

steverc said:


> I did that with mine and it works great for the two center seats in each row but the high end is a bit of a narrow beam so the end seats are somewhat dead at the top for the center channel but then they are too close to the side speakers anyway. It's likely that the only time I will have folks in the end seats is for sports as I don't find movies to be much of a group activity anyway. You can check it out here http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/
> 
> Steve


Maggies are "different."

Kal


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

Getting the best bass response out of 7 towers may be problematic. Seven sources of bass energy may create a lot of peaks and nulls that will be difficult to deal with. Of course, that will depend on your room and the seating positions but I wouldn't recommend it.

I would sooner recommend all monitor sized speakers plus one, two or four subwoofers depending on how big a space you need to fill. Room treatments and possibly EQ could also help to give the best bass response.

Jim


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jliedeka said:


> Getting the best bass response out of 7 towers may be problematic. Seven sources of bass energy may create a lot of peaks and nulls that will be difficult to deal with. Of course, that will depend on your room and the seating positions but I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> I would sooner recommend all monitor sized speakers plus one, two or four subwoofers depending on how big a space you need to fill. Room treatments and possibly EQ could also help to give the best bass response.
> 
> Jim


Just because one has 7 (or, in my case, 5) full-range floorstanders (I hate the term towers) does not mean that one should not use subs and bass management. Having capable main speakers allows for a greater range of options in configuring the crossovers than with more limited speakers. It also means that one has greater power handling down to the bottom of the range that they are reproducing.

Kal


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I am not sure who to consider buying.

I really am a fan of Polk for there speakers. Was thinking about the center channel, and wasn't sure if a tower would be best in that position. Unless the bottom of the TV is lower than the tower, but with high end towers, they usually are fairly tall

Would it be best, IF i did have all 7 speakers as towers, what about placement? Would floor level be the best positions? Or I was thinking maybe hanging them via chains support with some nice wood at the bottom, and hanging it from the ceiling?

Or mounting somehow...a custom shelf with heavy duty bracing on under it?


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Just because one has 7 (or, in my case, 5) full-range floorstanders (I hate the term towers) does not mean that one should not use subs and bass management. Having capable main speakers allows for a greater range of options in configuring the crossovers than with more limited speakers. It also means that one has greater power handling down to the bottom of the range that they are reproducing.
> 
> Kal


I hear you. I just think it's a waste to have speakers that go significantly below 80Hz while sending those lower frequencies to a sub. I'll admit that sensitivity and power handling may make that a good trade off.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> Would it be best, IF i did have all 7 speakers as towers, what about placement? Would floor level be the best positions? Or I was thinking maybe hanging them via chains support with some nice wood at the bottom, and hanging it from the ceiling?
> 
> Or mounting somehow...a custom shelf with heavy duty bracing on under it?


They go on the floor. Anything else is a potential compromise. Save the chains for the bedroom.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jliedeka said:


> I hear you. I just think it's a waste to have speakers that go significantly below 80Hz while sending those lower frequencies to a sub. I'll admit that sensitivity and power handling may make that a good trade off.


Yes and no, there are a number of us who like to listen to some of our music in "pure direct" mode and that disables the sub so all the lows go to the mains. Having floorstanders like the ones I have for mains allows me to enjoy the full range without much compromise.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Towers all around is definitely the way to go if possible.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I would agree...I can see maybe having speakers with built in powered subs maybe causing some issues...but I"m sure that some good room treatments, and some EQing could fix that.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

It would still be very wise to cross over all the towers ~80hz. Managing the room behavior of multiple towers being allowed to play full range would be a never ending nightmare.

Let the towers excel from 80-250hz in terms of bass - a range that most people are not capable enough in when adding a monster subwoofer to their system.


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

Bigger is better - how many people do you hear say wow that has 2 much power??

or my sub, amp or speakers are just to big?

When I looked at getting my sunfire amp everyone said 400 watts is to much!!! never I would rather turn the volume down!! & it drives my 4 15" cerwin floor standing speakers perfectly! I don't have to worry about rear stands they stand up just a the right hight!

My new issue is getting real low bass I don't need loud I need low! Subs are for rumble & speakers are for dynamic range!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Xovering 7 towers would be rather difficult, but having it at 80Hz isnt a trade off for having towers. Towers don't excel at the 20-80hz band. They excel from 80-20,000+hz band. I have more confidence a Tower will outperform a bookshelf, surround speaker, or center speaker in the same classification, not price range.

If a R series tower, and bookshelf exist, the tower will most likely outperform the bookshelf.

But it does give you the ability to have far better control over peaks and nulls in other frequencies. Your L/Rs may have a peak at 4000hz, but if your center has one at 7000hz, and your bookshelves have it at 2000hz, than it doesn't match up very well. And most likely this IS what happens without treatment. Due to cabinet size, quality, driver size and quality; timber, coloration, freq responses, imaging, spatial feeling, and other attributes do change from size to size. Although small, it does add up, and if ya switched it you will hear a bigger difference, than upgrading models to higher classes.

Thats my theoretical take on it.


----------

